# Progesterone Cream Help!!!



## bubbles19 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies, just recently receieved my Progesterone Cream today and have no idea when to start using it. I heard your suppose to useit on day 12 of your cycle or something along these lines but only problem is, how do women like me who have pcos and have very rarely get a menstruation use progesterone cream to kick start their period.
I havent had a menstruation for quite sometime now and so I have no idea when my next period will come. How do I mimic a cycle, could I use it today (evening before I sleep and in the morning when I wake up) and for how long do I use this, so if i start today 6th of June do, how long do I take this cream for and how long break do I take before restarting cream again. Hope someone can help x


----------



## WhiteSwan (May 25, 2013)

Hi bubbles, I am sorry but I don't have a definitive answer re the cream. There is a website natural-fertility-info.com which has some useful guidelines, I think re progesterone. There is also a youtube video that covers it but can't tell you how useful it is.

Also I have known a number of women with PCOS of varying degrees who have found colon hydrotherapy to be useful as a way of getting a period started.

Sorry can't be more specific personally.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

